Ask HN: Do you use tech tools to assist you with learning? If so what are they? - febin
======
blondin
not really a tech tool but anki is one of the most awesome learning tools
ever: [https://apps.ankiweb.net/](https://apps.ankiweb.net/)

~~~
supersrdjan
Anki is great but Supermemo is where it's at.

Commonplace book on steroids.

~~~
LittleFishyChan
True dat. Been using SuperMemo for 14 years, every day. Never missed a day.
Changed my life, I don’t have to worry about remembering stuff anymore

